
Cox turning customer routers into public hotspots - ITB
https://forums.cox.com/forum_home/internet_forum/f/internet-forum/25079/public-hotspot-on-panoramic-wifi
======
corysama
[https://www.cox.com/residential/support/cox-
hotspots.html](https://www.cox.com/residential/support/cox-hotspots.html)

------
siruncledrew
Basically what comcast does with xfinitywifi.

